# The Hottest Family?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Is this the hottest family of birds right now? A fellow guy in our club by the name of koukoukou, took 4th in the Fall Classic One Loft race here in Minnesota and that bird's nest mate took 9th at the AIC this year! The 9th AIC bird closed at $7,150.00!!! 

Now this is a direct son of Warlord! And our buddy bbcdon is going up against a stiff bidder. Good luck Don!

http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=92551


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Paul,
Ain't it funny how things turn out. Kou's pairing was an excellent one. Hands down! You can't ask for a better hit pair than that for sure. I personally don't like to jump on any band wagons that involves money. That's great that someone is willing to pay that much for birds. Shoot I sell birds for people every week and if they can get that much more power to them. 

As for hottest thing around? I don't know how long a bird stays hot? Those birds could be the most popular bird as of today. It seems it comes in waves. Every year we get a different strain or name of bird thats hot. Hottest birds, I think if you ask five different fliers, you get five different answers. I think every region, state, club has different hot birds. I know in ours it's the speed birds. In the other coast, it seems tougher birds are hotter. I can remember most hot families since I started that have come and gone and come again and gone in and out. Koopmans, Sure Bets, Van Loons, Sions, Deverients, De Klaks, Mailman (Janssens), heck all of Ganus birds at one time was hot then they go away and then later on their hot again.

*I think as pigeon flyers we should all educate ourselves in our lofts first. *How many of us know our birds inside and out. Knows the flaws, the good and the bad? We should find out what we are missing in our loft and try to breed that perfect bird like what Kou did this year. Now did it come from the fathers, great grandfathers, mothers, great grandmothers bloodline? We can only speculate. Heck half the time the people trying to buy them don't even really know why they bought the bird they did. Other than for the name. They just hear a fancy popular name and say I want that stuff. Reminded me of when I was in high school, everyone wore those big huge FUBU jackets. When asked why in the world would you wear a thick jacket in California during the summer, they just said because its a FUBU jacket. I have a buddy of mine who bought a bird last week off the internet. When I asked him why he bought it, he just told me because he wanted the bloodline (it was the next hot birds) (I guess) and the deal was too good to pass up. Let's not forget that this guy has over 400+ pigeons and does not need one more. Plus he has bird in his loft he has never bred from because he has so many he will never get to them all. Makes no sense but people do it everyday. Maybe it's just the sense of having a type of bird of high importance at this very instance in their lifetime maybe it fulfills their sense of satisfaction. Maybe they hope it will breed them the next big name! 

No matter what your reason is for buying birds online. It can be the next hottest birds around or just a no namer. I still like to thank you for buying birds  Because without you there would not be people like me selling them to customers like you.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have to admit that when I get the fever in an auction, I lose control. (that is the ebay in me, he he). Also, due to my lack of knowledge, and my being 64, I have to buy from reputable breeders, as my time here on earth could be just a heart beat away. I also wanted to thank pigeonnewb for inviting me to the Fresno Racing Club annual meeting. I had a great time, and met a lot of very nice people. Chou was especially kind to me, and I felt like I was part of the family. I haven't decided about how far to bid on the son of "WARLORD", it will just depend on high my auction fever goes.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

As a novice and with no opportunity to join a club and prove my birds, it amazes me that people are willing to pay this much for a (mis-banded?) bird. I am 50 miles from the nearest club but I do have, what I think, are a couple of very good birds in my loft and will test their offspring in a couple one-loft races, including the Pigeon Talk Classic. One thing I am a stickler for, is getting all of my birds banded with the proper-year AU bands. This is truly a fascinating hobby.

Jim


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

loonecho said:


> As a novice and with no opportunity to join a club and prove my birds, it amazes me that people are willing to pay this much for a (mis-banded?) bird. I am 50 miles from the nearest club but I do have, what I think, are a couple of very good birds in my loft and will test their offspring in a couple one-loft races, including the Pigeon Talk Classic. One thing I am a stickler for, is getting all of my birds banded with the proper-year AU bands. This is truly a fascinating hobby.
> 
> Jim


 I called Alex Bieche yesterday to confirm that this bird is the son of "WARLORD", and he said it is. Why he used a different band I don't know, unless he ran out, but Alex Bieche is as solid as they come in the pigeon racing game in my opinion.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I have to admit that when I get the fever in an auction, I lose control. (that is the ebay in me, he he). Also, due to my lack of knowledge, and my being 64, I have to buy from reputable breeders, as my time here on earth could be just a heart beat away. I also wanted to thank pigeonnewb for inviting me to the Fresno Racing Club annual meeting. I had a great time, and met a lot of very nice people. Chou was especially kind to me, and I felt like I was part of the family. I haven't decided about how far to bid on the son of "WARLORD", it will just depend on high my auction fever goes.


Thanks Don, but it's because of guys like you that make our functions successful every year. We had a great time and the show was a successful. FYI, we all know that Don is a very generous and this last weekend he proved it again, he donated *two* birds to our show and they made decent money. He is a true gentleman.

As for buying birds, I believe if you do what Don does and buy from the source itself, it's really hard to go wrong. Well depending on your source but the key is *REPUTABLE*. There is a wealth of knowledge here. I think we over look the small bits and piece of information that can turn out to be a wealth of knowledge later on. If we just read everything but take it lightly and take bits and pieces from each concept and try them out, see what works or us, in our lofts we might all be better educated pigeon hobbiest. I know over the years I have learned termendously both online, magazines, listening to people (new and old). A lot of people don't like to listen to new members in the sport but they might have a concept that we have just plain overlooked or haven't thought of yet and last but not least, I have learned by making the mistakes myself.

*** Sorry Paul for hijacking your thread ***


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I think there is a hot strain/family in each club, in mine I'd say its the Devriendts in my club, they always seem to sell for a lot.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The hottest strain world wide right now is the Rauw Sablon birds. I think they are replacing the Koopmans as the number one strain. Pipa is pushing the strain pretty hard. They have even gone as far as stating that they will surpass the Janssens some day as the foundation strain. It really comes down to what one wants to sell you. Guys are bringing in these birds and in my opinion they are not winning any more then what they had before. Our best flier last year spend thousands on Koopmans and German birds and this year he had is worst year in a long time. Bad loft position, but still they should have shown something. I have also seen a resurgency in the Vandenebelle birds. I think we get too caught up in strains. There is good and bad birds from all strains.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> The hottest strain world wide right now is the Rauw Sablon birds. I think they are replacing the Koopmans as the number one strain. Pipa is pushing the strain pretty hard. They have even gone as far as stating that they will surpass the Janssens some day as the foundation strain. It really comes down to what one wants to sell you. Guys are bringing in these birds and in my opinion they are not winning any more then what they had before. Our best flier last year spend thousands on Koopmans and German birds and this year he had is worst year in a long time. Bad loft position, but still they should have shown something. I have also seen a resurgency in the Vandenebelle birds. I think we get too caught up in strains. There is good and bad birds from all strains.


I did notice Ken starting to sell a few this year on the website.. Just this week..


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

lol biehces birds have been around so I don't see anything surprising about the families capabilities to win. As for your friends bird, can't be to quick to judge on the bird. You never know it could be a fluke or just a coincidence of siblings scoring in the same year in different races. Hence if the parents were to breed a few siblings in 2012 and if they perform well again then yes he has something good, now what if they produce all duds or mediocre birds, then what would you say about that. Big name guys can mass produce and ship alot of birds to race and even if one scores, they get bragging rights. but on the other how many did they have to go through just to have one good bird to market their family of bird for sales. 
As for the bird on ipigeon it is nice but for the price, bieches site itself sells for cheaper then what the bird is being auction for, might as wel lgo to the source i'd think


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

warpaint said:


> lol biehces birds have been around so I don't see anything surprising about the families capabilities to win. As for your friends bird, can't be to quick to judge on the bird. You never know it could be a fluke or just a coincidence of siblings scoring in the same year in different races. Hence if the parents were to breed a few siblings in 2012 and if they perform well again then yes he has something good, now what if they produce all duds or mediocre birds, then what would you say about that. Big name guys can mass produce and ship alot of birds to race and even if one scores, they get bragging rights. but on the other how many did they have to go through just to have one good bird to market their family of bird for sales.
> As for the bird on ipigeon it is nice but for the price, bieches site itself sells for cheaper then what the bird is being auction for, might as wel lgo to the source i'd think


So does Alex sell directs?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> They have even gone as far as stating that they will surpass the Janssens some day as the foundation strain.


That is a pretty bold statement!!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I don`t think anyone will/could surpass the Janssen Strain...As an OLD strain,they are the only birds available that you can still get DIRECT....With a great deal of Luck & Money needed to do so....When Louie passes on,it will be even harder...The birds will be sold to Big $$$ guys all over the world...I bet most will come to America...Alamo


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kal-El said:


> So does Alex sell directs?


Yes he does. I don't see them often on his site though. I talk to him maybe once a week. I have bought Peter Van Osch imports direct from him on his site, and a full sister to his 1st average speed bird at the Sierra Ranch Classic. I also have a bird I won on iPigeon from him which should be delivered today.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Kal-El said:


> That is a pretty bold statement!!!


Marketing I suspect.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Alex Bieche, and told him about the direct son of Warlord up for auction. He could not believe that the person would sell him.


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

Well people have their own reasons for selling a bird . Although its a direct , it doesn't necessarily mean it is a super breeder. Im sure bieche himself culls directs off his breeders as well and maybe this bird just didnt produce for for the guy. If i had a direct off superior birds like this bird being sold on auction, i would of paired it to just about everything in the loft . And now seeing it up for sale , one would think twice in my opinion. Super breeders are never sold unless they have more than enough offsprings that are superior then their parents. I like how some birds listed on auction states i no longer have use for him or bred enough to stock . In my opinion super breeders are never sold especially if its a golden pair or producer. Just look at all gfl breeders and catalog same statments. Best breeder ever had


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

He will not sell any direct children of warlord I tried lol, he said the last birds warlord had any babies was 2008 after looking at this post; http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=92497 that's why I asked him LOL /Fail! 2010 off warlord? Ok then. 

Anyways coming back to the hottest strains. I don't think there is such a thing only the hottest marketing is more like it! I suppose you guys haven't figured the part of pipa they are marketing strains they haven in their breeding lofts go see for yourself I think it was time they figured to make some money off pipa and sell out other peoples lofts to benefit themselves. As you see if haven't already notice these articles they write about big name flyers who do well but skip all the other guys who beat them in the exact same race because they sent 200 wow they did well 5,10,12,13,14,15,400,500,555,560 5 prices outta 200? LOL what are prizes? Diplomas? 

With any bird it's hit or miss even if it's a darn great breeding pair. That's why when my bird surpassed 6k I let it go because what are the odds it will breed a winner? And I always say to people I will not buy a bird for 1500 when I can buy 3-4 for that price and have 3-4 more chances of breeding a better bird then trying out of 1.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

koukoukou said:


> He will not sell any direct children of warlord I tried lol, he said the last birds warlord had any babies was 2008 after looking at this post; http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=92497 that's why I asked him LOL /Fail! 2010 off warlord? Ok then.
> 
> Anyways coming back to the hottest strains. I don't think there is such a thing only the hottest marketing is more like it! I suppose you guys haven't figured the part of pipa they are marketing strains they haven in their breeding lofts go see for yourself I think it was time they figured to make some money off pipa and sell out other peoples lofts to benefit themselves. As you see if haven't already notice these articles they write about big name flyers who do well but skip all the other guys who beat them in the exact same race because they sent 200 wow they did well 5,10,12,13,14,15,400,500,555,560 5 prices outta 200? LOL what are prizes? Diplomas?
> 
> With any bird it's hit or miss even if it's a darn great breeding pair. That's why when my bird surpassed 6k I let it go because what are the odds it will breed a winner? And I always say to people I will not buy a bird for 1500 when I can buy 3-4 for that price and have 3-4 more chances of breeding a better bird then trying out of 1.


LOL Kou. I do believe hottest market may sound fair. I know hottest strains seems to be in and out just as fast as summer flew by and now its winter. As for expensive birds, I think you and I think similar and why would anyone sell your great birds. UNLESS.. your like someone you and I know that just has way to many and just doesn't know.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Many top lofts sell their best breeders when they are around 7 yrs old...Why ?? They can get alot of money at that time....When the birds get TOO old,nobody wants to pay TOP $$$....Remember that,if the breeder is selling his best,he has probally 4 sons & 4 daughters PLUS...So The old pair can be expenable...One of the RPD writers,from England I beleive,sells his best birds at 5 & 6 yrs of age..And he has always had a top loft of breeders & racers....Alamo


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

Good example of marketing. http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=92476
One thing I would like to know though is, why is the seller bidding on his own bird, lol to raise the price up. That is so fail. Don't be fooled, if many of you use the auction sites you tend to figure out whos who, and what users name they use to sell and buy.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

dvtlegend said:


> Good example of marketing. http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=92476
> One thing I would like to know though is, why is the seller bidding on his own bird, lol to raise the price up. That is so fail. Don't be fooled, if many of you use the auction sites you tend to figure out whos who, and what users name they use to sell and buy.


I see it all the time Dave. I don't do it on the ones I post for other guys but I do notice it all the time on the sites. I think its kinda chicken*hit but I guess its marketing. I believe if you want a certain price for a bird, why not just start out at that price. That's what I usually do for the guys I post for.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Someone who would bid up their own bird is unethical in my opinion. Or, having a schill friend who will bid the price up. If I think it was happening, I would drop out of the bidding in an instant.


----------

